# Mazda MX-5 Engine Bay Detail



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

*Mazda MX-5 Engine Bay Detail*

This afternoon I detailed the engine bay of this MX-5. It's a 51 plate and as you can tell from the photos, the engine bay hasn't been cleaned for a while.

Anyway on with the photos 

Before:








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-









Engine bay sprayed using APC and left to dwell for a few minutes.








-









Then snow foamed with valet pro 'PH neautral'.








-








-









Rinsed.

APC @ 4:1 and detailing brush used to get into the nucks and crannies.








-








-









Rinsed.

The engine bay was then dryed using various microfibre cloths.

I then dressed the plastics using Astonish black shine restorer. I wasn't happy with the finish so I tried Autoglym tyre shine. This was sprayed on and left to dry and finally buffed off. I was quite impressed with the finish the Autoglym left.

After:








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-









So....

From:









To:









Thank you for taking time to read 
​


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

big improvment well done


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful work fella !!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

gotamintvtr said:


> big improvment well done





Mr Face said:


> Beautiful work fella !!





gb270 said:


> Nice work mate


Thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Very good job. I was only contemplating this job today on exactly the same car!
Is it safe to snow foam everything in the bay?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Good job, impressive.

Do you just use a hand spray to put the APC on and then just snow foam over the top?

Also, which brush are you using to do the nooks and crannies?

Ben


----------



## coconut_dave (Jun 6, 2010)

Good job there bud :thumb:

How long did it take you?


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Excellent :thumb: 

How long did that take?

Tony


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work there Warren, nice slick finish and attention to detail............:thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

fitz said:


> Very good job. I was only contemplating this job today on exactly the same car!
> Is it safe to snow foam everything in the bay?


You don't need to bother now - he's done it for ya!


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Shiny! :thumb: Could have told you to use autoglym...why didnt you ask the autoglym epxert?? :lol: Still think DW should be a go!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good work


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

HornetSting said:


> Good job, impressive.
> 
> Do you just use a hand spray to put the APC on and then just snow foam over the top?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes, I used APC in this with the foaming head and then snow foamed on top. Rinsed off. Then APC and this brush :thumb:



fitz said:


> Very good job. I was only contemplating this job today on exactly the same car!
> Is it safe to snow foam everything in the bay?


:thumb: Yes just cover electrical's and air intake box with cling film or a plastic bag.



coconut_dave said:


> Good job there bud :thumb:
> 
> How long did it take you?





03OKH said:


> Excellent :thumb:
> 
> How long did that take?
> 
> Tony


Thanks. Took around 2 hours. I also polished up the exhaust and gave it a quick wash but no photos of that :wall:



-Mat- said:


> very nice





Baker21 said:


> Nice work there Warren, nice slick finish and attention to detail............:thumb:


Cheers baker.



dan89 said:


> Shiny! :thumb: Could have told you to use autoglym...why didnt you ask the autoglym epxert?? :lol: Still think DW should be a go!


:lol: You are funny Dan! Do you really :speechles



PIT said:


> Good work


Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## yungmannfuzz (May 13, 2010)

nice..

You didnt need to cover up anything?

Also what APC did you use? (And what strength mix)

cheers


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

yungmannfuzz said:


> nice..
> 
> You didnt need to cover up anything?
> 
> ...


As above,


> Yes, just cover electrical's and air intake box with cling film or a plastic bag.


Daisy APC @ 4 parts water:1 part APC :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

well done


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Great improvement


----------

